# Penn Hill or Bicknam



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

Has anyone stayed at the Penn Hill also known as Bicknam, near Bath CL and if so how was it ? Thinking of using it as a stopover before a concert night in Bath as it looks very convenient. Thanks


----------

